# eleaf istick mini



## sabrefm1 (25/2/15)

Hi, has anyone reviewed this battery yet. basically just the mini version of the eleaf 20W mod except that it goes up till 5v or 10watt max, variable voltage only, pass through, small display

will this battery just complete with the likes of the ego-c vv battery's etc. 

reason im asking is that I recently got the Nautilus mini and my ego VV 1300 battery doesnt seem to have the power to push these clearo's to experience the full flavor of the higher end juice im using.

would it be better to just go with the eleaf 20W or 30W box mod.

As iv read most guys vape the nautilus mini around +10Watt


----------



## WHITELABEL (25/2/15)

Between 8 and 12w is good for me on the Man so 20w should be fine. If you can see yourself using other tanks in the future go 30w.


----------



## sabrefm1 (25/2/15)

i doubt i will be going the rebuild route, being there in the past and prefer plug and play now that i vape less. i was thinking about the mini as it pushes 10w that the nautilus needs but then again if u run the battery on high voltage it wont last long. so maybe il go for the eleaf 20W rather then


----------



## Junkdoggy (25/2/15)

In my opinion the 30W is way better than the 20W. I have had both and would rather spend the extra few rand and get the 30W.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

That thing is tiny. It is only 1050 mAh. Difficult to visualize, but the Mini Nautilus already seems large on the iStick 20W, which my wife uses. On the iStick 10W I reckon Mini Nautilus will look top heavy. But, if it suits your vaping style, go for it - have not seen any vendor carrying them though. Personally I would go for the iStick 20W for your purposes - it is small enough and gives you 2200 mAh of battery life.


----------



## korn1 (12/5/15)

Sorry did not want to start another thread but does the eleaf istick 30w in watt mode automatically adjust the volts for you?


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/5/15)

korn1 said:


> Sorry did not want to start another thread but does the eleaf istick 30w in watt mode automatically adjust the volts for you?



In Volts mode the volts is preserved and the wattage is calculated and in watts mode the volts are calc to preserve the set wattage.


----------

